# 2005 Keystone Outback Sydney Edition Travel Trailer Rv $15K Obo



## kmb1719 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Excellent condition 2005 Keystone Outback travel trailer, Upgraded Sydney Edition.* Fantastic condition inside & out, I am second owner, first owner was meticulous RVer who took great care of this trailer. Too much to list, more info on this can be found on outback website under 2005 models. Awning, outdoor showers, outdoor stove & sink, reese hitch complete. Four bunks in rear, master bedroom up front. Carrier HVAC system ducted throughout with remote control & thermostat. Pull out couch makes another queen bed. Beautiful kitchen, two large propane tanks are in outdoor compartment protected from elements. TV/DVD player included. One large slide out on drivers side, many accessories included. 34'4" total length with hitch. All aluminum structure. *31RQS model.* Smoke color vent covers on roof. Tons of storage in outdoor compartments. Spare tire. Having second baby in September so this RV needs to go. Atwood hot water heater, unit always well kept and winterized. Hoses and all original paperwork included. First owner paid $30K for it, still have receipts. My loss is your gain, reasonable offers entertained, but please don't waste time with lowball offers. Cash or certified funds only, can meet at TD bank for transaction. I can deliver within reasonable distance. Camper in driveway waithing for you to come check out. Thanks. Feel free to ask questions or to ask for more pics just give me your email address.
RV located in Washington twp, outside of Slatington, PA (Northern Lehigh County)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

kmb1719 said:


> *Excellent condition 2005 Keystone Outback travel trailer, Upgraded Sydney Edition.* Fantastic condition inside & out, I am second owner, first owner was meticulous RVer who took great care of this trailer. Too much to list, more info on this can be found on outback website under 2005 models. Awning, outdoor showers, outdoor stove & sink, reese hitch complete. Four bunks in rear, master bedroom up front. Carrier HVAC system ducted throughout with remote control & thermostat. Pull out couch makes another queen bed. Beautiful kitchen, two large propane tanks are in outdoor compartment protected from elements. TV/DVD player included. One large slide out on drivers side, many accessories included. 34'4" total length with hitch. All aluminum structure. *31RQS model.* Smoke color vent covers on roof. Tons of storage in outdoor compartments. Spare tire. Having second baby in September so this RV needs to go. Atwood hot water heater, unit always well kept and winterized. Hoses and all original paperwork included. First owner paid $30K for it, still have receipts. My loss is your gain, reasonable offers entertained, but please don't waste time with lowball offers. Cash or certified funds only, can meet at TD bank for transaction. I can deliver within reasonable distance. Camper in driveway waithing for you to come check out. Thanks. Feel free to ask questions or to ask for more pics just give me your email address.
> RV located in Washington twp, outside of Slatington, PA (Northern Lehigh County)


The dealer tags at the door and on the rear look familiar......

What are you looking to get out of it? How bad are the decals on the front cap?

We do buy them back...


----------

